# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Van Zanten (Amsterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Van Zanten

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Helmersstraat, Amsterdam

Adres: Anna Spenglerstraat 101, Amsterdam

Website: www.gzc-helmersstraat.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Van Zanten*

----------

